# Dragon stone is Inert



## FishWorks (2 Jul 2021)

Hey Fellas,

I have been intrigued by the hardscape materials from my LFS. What caught my eye recently was Dragon stone.
Dragon stone is made from hardened clay, it is red-brownish with pits on it, it is inert
Do not confuse Dragon stone with Seiryu stone, another popular stone in the hobby.
Seiryu stone is of limestone origin, it is a greyish color with calcite veins, it can affect water parameters.

However, there are times when misinformation is what we read from websites.
My question is, Dragon stone itself is inert right?

links for reading below:








						Dragon Stone (Ohko)
					

Dragon Stone, also known as Ohko Stone, is a popular aquascaping rock named after it's scale like texture. The natural details and crevices gives your aquascape an aged look that can't be duplicated with artificial decorations. Dragon stone can come with a wide array of colors, ranging for reds...




					buceplant.com
				











						Ohko Stone "Dragon Stone" Aquascape | Hardscaping Guide
					

This definitive guide on Ohko Stone (Dragon Stone) provides an in-depth look at the aquascaping rock... Care tips, preparation & hardscape advice...




					bantam.earth
				











						AQUARIUM ROCKS: description and features of Dragon Stone, Seiryu, Slate, Rainbow, Pagoda, Quartz, Lava rock ~ Aquascaping Lab
					

In aquariums, the rocks are very used as a decorative element of a tank, and with the advancement of Aquascaping...




					www.aquascapinglab.com
				











						The Elements of Aquascaping: Rocks, Driftwood & Substrates - Aquascaping Love
					

Aquascaping is the practice of using and mixing together a couple of natural elements in order to create an engaging scene. These elements are known as hardscape materials and they include driftwood, rocks and substrates.



					aquascapinglove.com
				











						Seiryu Stone: What is an Aquarium Seiryu Stone Rock? -
					

A Seiryu Stone is a blueish grey colored stone that originates in Japan. They can be identified by the jagged ridges and the white calcite veins that run



					www.fishlaboratory.com


----------

